# Joel



## A5pointer (Oct 14, 2007)

On 60 minutes tonight, worth a look. He will be asked "why so many people attend his church?"


----------



## sotzo (Oct 14, 2007)

Why so many people attend his church?

It's not a church....it's a glorified Amway seminar that uses the name of Jesus to advance the cause of book and tape sales.


----------



## SRoper (Oct 14, 2007)

Sixty Minutes interviewed Mike Horton for the program.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 14, 2007)

Well, he can bench press 300lbs so watch it or he'll beat you up!


----------



## caddy (Oct 14, 2007)

My wife and I were wandering about the interviewer. He asked some very _Horton-like_ questions.


----------



## Ivan (Oct 14, 2007)

_"Move along, folks! Nothing new here! Keep moving....get back to reading Calvin's Institues!"_

No. it's not a church. How could anyone think it is!

How about when he cried?! I'm afraid I missed _why_ he cried.


----------



## turmeric (Oct 14, 2007)

Oh, _that_ Joel. I thought you meant the prophet!


----------



## puritansound (Oct 14, 2007)

Last Thursday (the 11th) Dr. Horton was interviewed on The Paul Edwards Show which is broadcast locally here in the Detroit area. In the interview he said he spoke with the producers of 60 minutes at great length about their own faith (or lack of), and making sure they understood the Gospel. Maybe this is the reason for the flavor of the questions. I thought Mike was great but was on less than the time for a quick commercial. Here's the link to the Paul Edwards programm God and Culture: The Paul Edwards Program


----------



## jfschultz (Oct 14, 2007)

Gee, I missed it. Maybe I hold too much to WCF XXI:7 & 8 (and, oh yes, Ex 20:8-11).


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 14, 2007)

Ivan said:


> _"Move along, folks! Nothing new here! Keep moving....get back to reading Calvin's Institues!"_
> 
> No. it's not a church. How could anyone think it is!
> 
> How about when he cried?! I'm afraid I missed _why_ he cried.



He cried because he "can't believe how God allows him to influence people's lives, and help people he's never met and will never know."

He did admit that he knows NOTHING about "what the gospels mean" he said if you were looking for that you should buy someone else's book, but buy his if you want to know how to live a meaningful Christian life.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Oct 14, 2007)

houseparent said:


> He did admit that he knows NOTHING about "what the gospels mean" he said if you were looking for that you should buy someone else's book, but buy his if you want to know how to live a meaningful Christian life.


How does he know what a meaningful Christian life is, if he doesn't know the gospel?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 14, 2007)

I have no idea, the reporter missed it on that one!


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Oct 14, 2007)

I hope his fans and the members of his congregation didn't miss it. It would be irresponsible of them to put their spiritual well being in the life of such a confessed ignoramus.


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 14, 2007)

jfschultz said:


> Gee, I missed it. Maybe I hold too much to WCF XXI:7 & 8 (and, oh yes, Ex 20:8-11).


 
A gentleman from our church told us about Horton being interviewed, and so we turned on the TV (we don't watch TV on the Sabbath) to watch it. Are you suggesting that this is sinful? This is a true man of God, speaking out for the gospel on national television...I just don't see how that would violate the regulative principle to watch the interview.

BTW, I really wish Horton was given more air time. I applaud him for calling a spade a spade.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 14, 2007)

Mod. Nothing wrong, but perhaps Jeff, this would be appropriate for a new thread for its own attention?


----------



## Scott Shahan (Oct 15, 2007)

I still don't get what the "attraction" is when it comes to Joel??? Why do all of those people go there?? And why do all of these people download his "sermons" off of Itunes?? What is the attraction to this guy and Bill Hybels??? or Rick Warren?? We have churches like these in my home town and people flock to them also, they seem to be the most popular churches. These Churches seem to practice Topical sermons and never expositional sermons, and personal experience is the #1 authority, and emotionalism rules the day.. What I got out of the interview is that Christianity is about the indivdual more so then about glorifying God. It is about YOU more then it is about Jesus. It seems to be a self-centered Christianity, and NOT a Christcentered Christianity


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 15, 2007)

Scott Shahan said:


> I still don't get what the "attraction" is when it comes to Joel??? Why do all of those people go there??
> 
> 
> What I got out of the interview is that Christianity is about the indivdual more so then about glorifying God. It is about YOU more then it is about Jesus. It seems to be a self-centered Christianity, and NOT a Christcentered Christianity



I think you answered your own question, dear Brother.


----------



## A5pointer (Oct 15, 2007)

I don't recall Joel mentioning the name of Christ once, am I mistaken? I was so happy when Horton used the "H" word.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 15, 2007)

No, Joel didn't mention Christ. The reporter even asked him about not mentioning God, Jesus, salvation, sin, etc. in his new book and the only thing Joel said was "there are biblical passages in my book that back up the points I make."


----------



## toddpedlar (Oct 15, 2007)

Check out this display on Larry King:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPeYUXuuRUM


----------



## sotzo (Oct 15, 2007)

One day, hopefully not too many years from now, Osteen's books will be in the 75% off bin and folks looking for a "religious fix" will be on to the next thing. The Word, on the other hand, will still be going out from its Author and not returning void.

Interesting thing is that I've had some great conversation about the gospel with professed believers who went to see him and came back energized...gives a great opportunity to ask what about coming back with "energizing" makes them think they came back with Truth.


----------



## Scott Shahan (Oct 16, 2007)

Driscoll's sermon last week mentioned Joel. [video=youtube;7IuiUOapK1w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7IuiUOapK1w&feature=PlayList&p=BB78822C07FD94CE&index=0[/video]


----------

